# icloud "nombre maximum de compte atteint"



## SDION (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Ayant effectué une MAJ en 10.7.2, j'ai voulu voir icloud. Malheureusement, je ne peux y accéder, j'ai un message m'annonçant que le nombre maximum de compte est atteint

Pourtant, je télécharge régulièrement de la musique depuis iTune sans aucun problème. Je suis allé sur le Web, et sur le forum, plusieurs articles apparaissent. Il semblerait que je posséde 5 ID Apple (???), je vais sur gérer mes ID :
- Je ne vois pas les comptes en trop
- Je vois le compte que j'utilise, mais je ne veux pas le flinguer

Je ne comprend pas comment me sortir de ce mercier

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Larme (1 Novembre 2011)

Combien d'appareils Pommés se connectant avec ton compte possèdes-tu ?


----------



## SDION (1 Novembre 2011)

Je dois en 2 voire 3 (mais cela fais très longtemps que le dernier ne s'est pas connecté, plus de 1 an)

Merci pour la réponse rapide


----------



## macolymar (21 Avril 2013)

SDION a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ayant effectué une MAJ en 10.7.2, j'ai voulu voir icloud. Malheureusement, je ne peux y accéder, j'ai un message m'annonçant que le nombre maximum de compte est atteint
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

J'ai +/- le même problème sur Imac (version 10.8.3). Je configure pour la 1ère fois iCloud, je n'ai qu'un ID Apple et message "nombre maximum de comptes atteint". Sous garantie la carte mère a été changée. Est-ce la source du problème ?
Comment solutionner ce problème ?
Merci


----------



## introid (29 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème, j'ai reconfiguré la machine de ma copine (qui était la mienne, je parle de la machine , un MBP 17) je l'ai fait migrer sous Mavericks et quand je tente de configurer iMessage ou FaceTime impossible de se loger avec son compte App(le) (Store), iCloud me dit que le nombre de connexion maximale a été atteinte...
Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de savoir concrètement ce qui se passe au niveau de ces connexions?
Merci


----------



## Powerdom (21 Août 2015)

bonjour,

je relance ce post. je viens d'acheter un macbook sous yosémite. je n'arrive pas à y entrer mon compte iCloud, car le mac me signale : nombre maximal de comptes atteints.

comment faire ? 
merci


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Août 2015)

C'est un Mac neuf ou d'occasion ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Août 2015)

il est d'occasion


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Août 2015)

Alors il me semble que sur une machine tu ne peux créer qu'un nombre limité de comptes icloud. Ton prédécesseur à dû s'en donner à cœur joie...
(Va voir ici, par exemple : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5029943?start=0&tstart=0)
Là où je suis surpris, c'est que ta machine n'accepte pas un compte déjà créé...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Août 2015)

Merci bigdidou.
pour le moment ce n'est pas gênant, c'est une machine que j'ai achetée pour mon père. Il ne va pas utiliser de compte iCloud pour le moment.


----------

